# Massive Poultry Farm, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2010)

P.D Hook Poultry Farm:

This poultry farm is just off the A14, and was pointed out to me by EM_UX (Cheers Em!) After looking at the size of it on Google maps, we decided to get down there as quickly as we could. 







The main office had been ransacked a bit, but all of the paperwork was still in tact. 





This scale of chicken hygiene condition is a bit worrying: Especially as the second one along seems to have lost its head! I’m assuming they still sell these chickens on – A rough translation of the scale should read:
Aldi, Netto, Tesco, Waitrose, M&S: 





I found the diary which gave a real insight into the day to day running of the farm:
“Wednesday: Culled 180 Runts” 





“Thursday: Culled 120 Runts”





In a wonderful twist of irony a bird had got in and made a nest on the box files:





Key Control to the sheds:










There are 12 “shed’s” most of which were fairly non-descript like this 





But a few of them turned up some real gems! 

The barns were dark, but the vents provided some beautiful pools of light: 
UrbanX:










Even the boring barns still had some nice perspectives:





EM_UX:





One of the barns had a whole corner filled with personal possessions that had been dumped. Some really personal stuff including a hand written letter, dated twenty years before the site became derelict. It’s sad to think that whomever had it, treasured it, and kept it safe for all that time, now it’s just rotting away. I’ve not included it here out of respect. 

Their vinyl collection was there also: 





There was boxes and boxes of old photographs.

I found this one the most moving, it simply had “12 Hours Old” written on the back: 





Ma crib:





There were a couple of houses on site: Note the lead ripped from the valley in the roof.





Although the house had been lightly vandalized, (mainly to steal the pipework and flashings) they’d had enough respect to leave this painting in tact:





I’m assuming the scene is the bathroom of this house. but as the basins and the rads have been pillaged, it’s still an assumption 

Due to remote nature of the site, it was self fuelled by propane, and propane accessories: 





A 4 year old bag of dead chickens “For disposal or maggot production only”


----------



## King Al (Nov 8, 2010)

Great find UX -if a little grim! like the shot of the light bulbs


----------



## ceejam (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice find, tho a bit grim, but superb shots.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 8, 2010)

Certainly different!..must look up "runt culling" too.They obviously had got fed up with Jeff Wayne!


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Just like what bocm was like at one time I would think

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157621941625610/


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice one Landie. Cheers for the link been checking out your other explores too!


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 9, 2010)

i like it, nice pics! i wouldnt mind a wander round here myself


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 9, 2010)

Fantastic report UrbanX just like the explore itself! 

Really like the shot of you up the ladder 

The light pool shots have to be some of my faves tho!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 9, 2010)

I love the pics with the light streaming through. Nice find guys...and I can't tell you how glad I am that the place got closed down!!!  

_Note to self...don't get on your soapbox foxy...again!_


----------



## KooK. (Nov 9, 2010)

Great find, the scale of whats OK is pretty grim.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers guys (and Foxy!) praise from you means a lot. 

It didn't smell nearly as bad as the first poultry farm I done!


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a quick update.Have been past the farm this week & they're in the process of clearing it.
No idea what the plans are for it.











Glad we got in when we did!


----------



## RichardH (Dec 23, 2010)

When I saw the title, the first thing that came to mind was this. I worry me, sometimes.

In days of old, when first I was in bondage to Lady Justice (court undress uniform is a gimp suit; this is not widely known), I had cause to visit a chicken production facility (I will not call such a place a "farm" of any description). The experience turned me vegan for 6 years. Even now, I do not eat chicken, and only eat eggs which I buy from a local farm or hen-keeper.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 23, 2010)

What a scary place this is - reinforces why I dont eat meat !


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great report mate!


----------

